

New Hampshire Passes 'Open Source Bill' - cdvonstinkpot
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/02/04/2259227/new-hampshire-passes-open-source-bill?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29

======
sp332
And here's the actual text. <http://www.nhliberty.org/bills/view/2012/HB418>
It might have some real teeth, not just doing lip service to openness.

------
pilom
Please link to the actual article instead of Slashdot.

~~~
tikhonj
In this case, the author of the bill answered questions in the Slashdot
thread, so it's actually worth reading. In general though, I agree with you.

